# Why is the United States of America specifically the target of certain kinds of globalist pseudo-altruism?



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 17, 2020)

I looked at Twitter, at Tim Pool's timeline, and he made two posts about the Wuhan Flu, in which he says:









						Tim Pool on Twitter
					

“I've been told that I must abide by a curfew and sacrifice because we need to "flatten the curve" and protect what few ICU beds we have  Yet Bernie and Biden say they will allow non citizens access to our already strained healthcare system??”




					twitter.com
				




_I've been told that I must abide by a curfew and sacrifice because we need to "flatten the curve" and protect what few ICU beds we have

Yet Bernie and Biden say they will allow non citizens access to our already strained healthcare system??_

And









						Tim Pool on Twitter
					

“Cuomo said NY is already at 80% capacitt and more people are getting sick by the day  Dont you dare tell me I have to sacrifice, that our economy needs to grind to a halt, but then say people here illegally get access to our limited medical system”




					twitter.com
				




_Cuomo said NY is already at 80% capacitt and more people are getting sick by the day

Dont you dare tell me I have to sacrifice, that our economy needs to grind to a halt, but then say people here illegally get access to our limited medical system_

Now, the comments from leftists to these Tweets were rather enlightening.

Apparently, because Tim didn't want the healthcare system to be strained further by taking care of all the illegals, he just wants "brown people" to die and the virus to spread further, instead of, just maybe, all the illegals to be deported so they can get care in their own countries. Also something something the virus doesn't care if you're documented or not something something we're all humans and we're all in this together.

Notably, I have yet to see _any_ _non-US country_ be morally obligated by these people to take care of non-citizens in a pandemic and not just deport them. Why is the US targeted specifically by such rhetoric?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 17, 2020)

Because all other countries hate us, cause they ain't us, and they wanna be us, so they come to us, and beg for us to be the ringleaders of the globohomo.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Mar 17, 2020)

Tim Pool snaps and puts on a MAGA beanie when?


----------



## Dyn (Mar 17, 2020)

It's probably because every other developed country in the world doesn't need to be told to do this.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 17, 2020)

> Notably, I have yet to see _any_ _non-US country_ be morally obligated by these people to take care of non-citizens in a pandemic and not just deport them.



Someone hasn't followed any european news from the last 5 decades.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Mar 17, 2020)

If liberals had to choose between themselves getting healthcare versus illegals getting it first, they will always choose themselves.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2020)

Stormy Daniel's Lawyer said:


> If liberals had to choose between themselves getting healthcare versus illegals getting it first, they will always choose themselves.



They already made the decision.  If they're ever actually personally affected by the consequences of the decision they made they'll scream bloody murder, though.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Mar 17, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Because all other countries hate us, cause they ain't us, and they wanna be us, so they come to us, and beg for us to be the ringleaders of the globohomo.



I can't speak for other parts of the world, but here in Europe, almost nobody hates America. More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population. We certainly don't want to be more like you, I assure you.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population.


Is this what Yuropoors say to cope about being overrun by economic migrants and not having any real civic rights?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I can't speak for other parts of the world, but here in Europe, almost nobody hates America. More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population. We certainly don't want to be more like you, I assure you.


So why do fucking people from your countries try to keep coming here then?


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 17, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> They already made the decision.  If they're ever actually personally affected by the consequences of the decision they made they'll scream bloody murder, though.


They always choose themselves, then whomever they feel will make them look better for choosing then everyone else. It's the dumbest and most see-thru form of narcissism


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Mar 17, 2020)

Get outside more.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm an American who lives outside of the US. I've already resigned myself to the fact that if I get the virus, I won't be treated for it in any serious way. Of course, given the standard of medical care here, I don't think it would make much difference. But the hospitals here will definitely give priority to their citizens... Which is what every country should do.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I can't speak for other parts of the world, but here in Europe, almost nobody hates America. More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population. We certainly don't want to be more like you, I assure you.


That's a funny way to "pity" someone. It sounds like you're just swapping out a less vitriolic word for hate so you can enjoy being a sanctimonious prick. I actually agree on most of your points, but you manage to come off as such a condescending cunt that I don't want to ally with you.

This is why most Americans don't want to listen to Europeans even when it's to our detriment- the Eurotrash mentality can't keep the barely concealed " le Americans are stupid and inferior" out of anything. It's okay to be sincere. Just say you hate us.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 17, 2020)

Shouldn't it be due diligence to take care of the people inside your country first? Especially with an pandemic like this, we can't afford to just let _anybody _in. It'll make more illnesses spread.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I can't speak for other parts of the world, but here in Europe, almost nobody hates America. More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population. We certainly don't want to be more like you, I assure you.


While that may be true, and nothing against you, but your country has Article 13, out of control immigration, insane speech laws and bad dental hygiene.


----------



## RandomTwitterGuy (Mar 17, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> That's a funny way to "pity" someone. It sounds like you're just swapping out a less vitriolic word for hate so you can enjoy being a sanctimonious prick. I actually agree on most of your points, but you manage to come off as such a condescending cunt that I don't want to ally with you.
> 
> This is why most Americans don't want to listen to Europeans even when it's to our detriment- the Eurotrash mentality can't keep the barely concealed " le Americans are stupid and inferior" out of anything. It's okay to be sincere. Just say you hate us.



We don't hate you. We pity you.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 17, 2020)

When you're the big man on campus everyone wants a piece of you.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 17, 2020)

misery "loves" company


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 17, 2020)

RandomTwitterGuy said:


> We don't hate you. We pity you.



I would rather live here, where rapists have to be worried about being shot, rather than told I have to understand that their cultural values are different.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 17, 2020)

Europeans are trash and ought to be our slaves.


----------



## dopy (Mar 17, 2020)

friedrich nietzsche, genealogy of morals, essays 2 and 3 are your answer to A) how this kind of shit arises and B) how/why it is enforced
left liberals in today's world are, according to edward dutton, spiteful mutants.
in short:


Uncanny Valley said:


> misery "loves" company


and company it will pathologically pursue.


----------



## Robert James (Mar 17, 2020)

Dyn said:


> It's probably because every other developed country in the world doesn't need to be told to do this.



I know you've been told by your mom the whole "if your friends jumped off a cliff "adage, your bitching because the U.S. didn't jump and is the one looking at it's friends brake every bone in their bodies and desperately try to stop the fall.

In regards to the OP because we are the only ones who haven't bent over backwards for the great replacement. We need to have this false altruism shoved down our throat because every other european nation has either given up or is too far gone to matter. Also we have guns so they know they can;t exactly force this on us through legal actions. I mean sure you can pass a bill or let the system get overrun with Mexicans crossing the border but eventually people will call bullshit and start firing on them. Nothing turns you racist quicker than seeing your mom die because jose and juan, both of which have a criminal record, got the ICU beds first. And if Corona causes a mass panic your going to have a lot of people taking law into their own hands.


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I can't speak for other parts of the world, but here in Europe, almost nobody hates America. More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population. We certainly don't want to be more like you, I assure you.


Reserve your pity for yourselves, you wouldn't believe what having two big fuck oceans that you control between yourself and all your rivals does for your sense of geopolitical security.

Rule America! America rules the waves!


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I can't speak for other parts of the world, but here in Europe, almost nobody hates America. More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population. We certainly don't want to be more like you, I assure you.



The level of sheer unfiltered cope in this post is massive.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 17, 2020)

The best and greatest said:


> Reserve your pity for yourselves, you wouldn't believe what having two big fuck oceans that you control between yourself and all your rivals does for your sense of geopolitical security.
> 
> Rule America! America rules the waves!





Syaoran Li said:


> The level of sheer unfiltered cope in this post is massive.


Eternal reminder for people like @Hellbound Hellhound.

Europe isn't owned (at least economically) by Russia almost entirely because the United States carries NATO on its back.


----------



## murgatroid (Mar 17, 2020)

Online whiteknighting is our national sport.


----------



## RandomTwitterGuy (Mar 17, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> I would rather live here, where rapists have to be worried about being shot, rather than told I have to understand that their cultural values are different.



No that is the UK also know as "That shit hole that acts like the US".
Any way what ever happened to that Epstein guy......OHHH right the leaders in your country killed him so he could not show the dirty secrets, What was the American response to that..... right nothing.....


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 17, 2020)

RandomTwitterGuy said:


> No that is the UK also know as "That shit hole that acts like the US".
> Any way what ever happened to that Epstein guy......OHHH right the leaders in your country killed him so he could not show the dirty secrets, What was the American response to that..... right nothing.....



If it weren't for us "dumb backwards Americans" saving your ass during the Cold War, you'd be in some breadline speaking Russian and cowering in fear of The Party's secret police right now.

Cope harder, Eurotrash faggot.


----------



## RandomTwitterGuy (Mar 18, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> If it weren't for us "dumb backwards Americans" saving your ass during the Cold War, you'd be in some breadline speaking Russian and cowering in fear of The Party's secret police right now.
> 
> Cope harder, Eurotrash faggot.



and we have fought in every stupid fucking war you started for no reason and slaughtered thousands in your name for no personal gain. Iraq, Iran, Libya, Kosovo and so on. You asked and we killed for you, that would not have changed if you would stop acting like retarded children over there in lardass'ia.

Then again what would a bunch of penis cutters know. Not only that you doing it because some fucking religious nut bag cornflakes maker said it would stop masturbation and you still do it because you are to fuckign stupid to stop.

Even the fucking jews and goat fuckers have better reason, but hurdur America got to cut the penis because of cornflakes.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 18, 2020)

RandomTwitterGuy said:


> No that is the UK also know as "That shit hole that acts like the US".
> Any way what ever happened to that Epstein guy......OHHH right the leaders in your country killed him so he could not show the dirty secrets, What was the American response to that..... right nothing.....



What shit hole are you from?  Fourth Reich?

Epstein served the highest class creeps from around the world. The only reason he's dead is because he diddn't get to flee to a European country where they would protect him, like Polanski.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 18, 2020)

RandomTwitterGuy said:


> and we have fought in every stupid fucking war you started for no reason and slaughtered thousands in your name for no personal gain. Iraq, Iran, Libya, Kosovo and so on. You asked and we killed for you, that would not have changed if you would stop acting like exceptional children over there in lardass'ia.
> 
> Then again what would a bunch of penis cutters know. Not only that you doing it because some fucking religious nut bag cornflakes maker said it would stop masturbation and you still do it because you are to fuckign stupid to stop.
> 
> Even the fucking Trump's Chosen People and goat fuckers have better reason, but hurdur America got to cut the penis because of cornflakes.



Cope harder, Eurotrash faggot.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Mar 18, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Is this what Yuropoors say to cope about being overrun by economic migrants and not having any real civic rights?



Illegal immigrants make up less than 1% of Europe's total population. In the United States, the figure is more than 3%. As for civil liberties, the degree to which European bureaucracies infringe upon their citizens rights pales in comparison to what you see in the land of mass incarceration. If you really want to understand the current state of civic rights in the United States, why not speak to one of it's dissidents, like Edward Snowden?

For what it's worth, I'm a great admirer of your First Amendment, and I will give your founding fathers full credit for that, but if you seriously think that the United States today lives up to the vision they set for it, you're very much mistaken. Your police and intelligence agencies have all kinds of sweeping powers that ours do not.



The Pink Panther said:


> So why do fucking people from your countries try to keep coming here then?



Unless somebody already has a very well paying job lined up for them, I don't know of anybody from Western Europe who is flocking to move to the United States. For most people, the healthcare costs alone would make the move not worth it.



The Shadow said:


> That's a funny way to "pity" someone. It sounds like you're just swapping out a less vitriolic word for hate so you can enjoy being a sanctimonious prick. I actually agree on most of your points, but you manage to come off as such a condescending cunt that I don't want to ally with you.
> 
> This is why most Americans don't want to listen to Europeans even when it's to our detriment- the Eurotrash mentality can't keep the barely concealed " le Americans are stupid and inferior" out of anything. It's okay to be sincere. Just say you hate us.



I have no vitriol towards the United States. I just find it ridiculous how easily wounded Americans can get from the mere insinuation that other countries are better off in several respects, and we have ample examples of that right here in this thread.

I have no illusions of superiority when it comes to my own country. There are plenty of other countries in Europe which I consider to be better places to live than my own, and I am more than willing to apply self-criticism with the aim of encouraging my country to be more like them. Why can I do that, when so many of you apparently cannot? I don't think I'm the one who is being sanctimonious here.



The Last Stand said:


> While that may be true, and nothing against you, but your country has Article 13, out of control immigration, insane speech laws and bad dental hygiene.



The bit about dental hygiene is a myth. Studies have shown that British people actually have better dental hygiene than Americans on average. One of the advantages of having universal healthcare.



Iwasamwillbe said:


> Eternal reminder for people like @Hellbound Hellhound.
> 
> Europe isn't owned (at least economically) by Russia almost entirely because the United States carries NATO on its back.



The United States contributes the most money to NATO, but Europe could easily make up the cost if it needed to. It's not our fault that you choose to maintain a ruinously expensive military budget.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 18, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Illegal immigrants make up less than 1% of Europe's total population. In the United States, the figure is more than 3%. As for civil liberties, the degree to which European bureaucracies infringe upon their citizens rights pales in comparison to what you see in the land of mass incarceration. If you really want to understand the current state of civic rights in the United States, why not speak to one of it's dissidents, like Edward Snowden?
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm a great admirer of your First Amendment, and I will give your founding fathers full credit for that, but if you seriously think that the United States today lives up to the vision they set for it, you're very much mistaken. Your police and intelligence agencies have all kinds of sweeping powers that ours do not.
> 
> ...



Keep simping for the European Union all you want, but Angela Merkel still isn't going to have sex with you, pseudo-intellectual Eurotrash faggot.

Seriously, you should visit the United States and see what Americans are actually like, instead of listening to woke Eurotrash media. You might like it here. 

We don't arrest people for "hate speech" because they laughed at a mildly un-PC joke or dared to have unhappy thoughts about Islam and globalism.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 18, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The bit about dental hygiene is a myth. Studies have shown that British people actually have better dental hygiene than Americans on average. One of the advantages of having universal healthcare.


THAT'S your closer? 

_Hey, we may have migrants raping women, we MAY arrest you for hurt feelings, and we may be a nanny state, but our teeth are perfectly fine! _

I'm sure Europe is great, but take your xenophobia somewhere else. You sound like a jackass.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Mar 18, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I can't speak for other parts of the world, but here in Europe, almost nobody hates America. More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population. We certainly don't want to be more like you, I assure you.


Typical Euro fag talking points I see. This post reeks of low-key jealousy and chronic stupidity. Please step your game up.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 18, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Illegal immigrants make up less than 1% of Europe's total population.


I noticed your precise diction here. Saying "illegal immigrants" instead of "economic migrants from West Africa and 'Asian' countries", brought out as a result of open border policies, who make up more and more of the crime in Europe.

Please miss me with these bad word games.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> As for civil liberties, the degree to which European bureaucracies infringe upon their citizens rights pales in comparison to what you see in the land of mass incarceration.


The man from a group of nations in which people are monitored by the police for usage of bad words is trying to talk down to me about civil liberties.

"B-b-but mass incarceration!"

Yeah, so? America isn't as soft on criminals as the enlightened realm of Europe. You're acting as if people generally just get thrown in jail in America for no reason.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> If you really want to understand the current state of civic rights in the United States, why not speak to one of it's dissidents, like Edward Snowden?


Rotherham scandal. British police looking for online usages of slurs instead of more important violent crimes. The rampant surge in "hate speech" legislation in Europe. Etc.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> For what it's worth, I'm a great admirer of your First Amendment, and I will give your founding fathers full credit for that, but if you seriously think that the United States today lives up to the vision they set for it, you're very much mistaken. Your police and intelligence agencies have all kinds of sweeping powers that ours do not.


What even is this absolute nonsense? Oh yeah, I bet the government agencies regularly in contact and connected to the CIA work entirely within strict confines.

Please.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The United States contributes the most money to NATO, but Europe could easily make up the cost if it needed to. It's not our fault that you choose to maintain a ruinously expensive military budget.


K. So when we stop paying for your shit, don't come crying to us when Russia is buttfucking you, when you can no longer sustain all your social programs and big-brained socialized/universal healthcare without a massive increase in taxes (because US funding basically gave you a free ride on all of that), and when your welfare states finally collapse.


----------



## Mulletmode (Mar 18, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Because all other countries hate us, cause they ain't us, and they wanna be us, so they come to us, and beg for us to be the ringleaders of the globohomo.


The whole of our continent (EU or not) has a deep unexplainable hatred for anything American. Like they've been brainwashed into hating it. It runs so deep that lots of Europeans despise normal American citizens for absolutely no reason. The average European thinks Americans are all retarded, uninformed, warmongerers living in some kind of apocalyptic dystopia where people are pulling their gun on you every day and you have to pay $6000000 for a bandage is a hospital when you eventually get shot. When you talk to anyone about the US or wanting to live in the US you get weird looks and the same preprogrammed responses. See:



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I can't speak for other parts of the world, but here in Europe, almost nobody hates America. More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population. We certainly don't want to be more like you, I assure you.





Dyn said:


> It's probably because every other developed country in the world doesn't need to be told to do this.





RandomTwitterGuy said:


> No that is the UK also know as "That shit hole that acts like the US".
> Any way what ever happened to that Epstein guy......OHHH right the leaders in your country killed him so he could not show the dirty secrets, What was the American response to that..... right nothing.....





Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Illegal immigrants make up less than 1% of Europe's total population. In the United States, the figure is more than 3%. As for civil liberties, the degree to which European bureaucracies infringe upon their citizens rights pales in comparison to what you see in the land of mass incarceration. If you really want to understand the current state of civic rights in the United States, why not speak to one of it's dissidents, like Edward Snowden?
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm a great admirer of your First Amendment, and I will give your founding fathers full credit for that, but if you seriously think that the United States today lives up to the vision they set for it, you're very much mistaken. Your police and intelligence agencies have all kinds of sweeping powers that ours do not.
> 
> ...





I'd rather live in an American shithole like Florida or California than even the best Western European country and I think being born with a murican passport is one of the best things that could happen to you, but very few fellow Euros hold this view.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 18, 2020)

Mulletmode said:


> I'd rather live in an American shithole like Florida or California than even the best Western European country and I think being born with a murican passport is one of the best things that could happen to you, but very few fellow Euros hold this view.



lol slumming it but knowing you can go back to daddy's socialised healthcare system as soon as anything goes wrong


----------



## Mulletmode (Mar 18, 2020)

Dyn said:


> lol slumming it but knowing you can go back to daddy's socialised healthcare system as soon as anything goes wrong


I could give you a bunch of anecdotes of how badly my healthcare system fucked me over, but it wouldn't even nudge a neuron in your baby butt smooth brain.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Mar 18, 2020)

This stems from Americans being very charitable, moreso than most countries. Americans help others out whether it be with time, money, or even blood. I guess to some, they feel that Americans have to give back, even to foreigners. Combine that with the left’s inability to understand scarcity and you get people who assume the American system can still work even if you give everyone access to it.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 18, 2020)

@Iwasamwillbe because there seems to be this giant push to destroy western society or at least "flatten the curve" of achievements/wealth it creates.

There seems to be a prevailing ideal in leftist circles that the American/Western way of life is too indulgent and private wealth is "unfair", so in order to repair this "misdeed" everyone should forsake what they have, so that they're leveled out to the lowest common denominator. 
If the lowest common denominator is an immigrant coming in with nothing but the shirt on his back, guess what everyone else should have?

This flu bullshit is pushing exactly that - give up your liberties, "sacrifices we must make" - all those focused talking points are the same as the above.

But when it comes to the crunch, these people never mean _themselves_ to sacrifice. 
Hence you have the progressive stack being so over run by men, who think they're disabled women or everyone is a POC all of a sudden.

They're just using non-citizens atm as a shield in order to achieve what they think is "fair" - the stripping of power/wealth from certain people they deem bad. If they actually cared about refugee issues, they would want them to stay in their own countries, they'd help them sort out their own issues so they're self sustainable and able to care for and thrive in their own nations, preserving their cultures in their own natural settings.
They don't care about any of that, refugees/immigrants and their needs are just devices to achieve what they want.

Hence why you have dimwit celebrities/twitter leftists screeching for open borders and health care for non-citizens even in a crisis and at the same time, all the while they keep giving reasons why they themselves shouldn't be eaten alive. As usual, rules for thee, not for me.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Mar 19, 2020)

Pretty sure it's also true for eu countries, it's just that the USA people actually argue about those ideas (plus the media would never spread that people have dissenting opinions).


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 19, 2020)

We Americans are more boisterous, young and optimistic, and the old guard doesn't like that.
It's basically nouveau riche on a larger scale.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 19, 2020)

Its the price of being a modern global hegemon in a liberal era.

We are expected to do the bulk of the fighting for other nations under our sphere of influence, whether we like it or not. We are expected to be the "world police" when it comes to nations threatening trade and resources like with what happened to Iraq and the Kuwait oil fields.

This also means we are supposed to be the "guardian of humanity" and "great melting pot" to the liberal side of our nation.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I can't speak for other parts of the world, but here in Europe, almost nobody hates America. More than anything, we pity your country for it's lack of basic economic rights, extortionate healthcare costs, weekly gun massacres, and the chronic stupidity which afflicts much of your population. We certainly don't want to be more like you, I assure you.



Shut up EuroNigger. If it wasn't for us you would either be speaking German, or more likely Russian after they got done kicking German ass. Do you think the soviets would have just stopped marching west if the US just shrugged it's shoulders and had 0 presence in Western Europe? Britbongs might be safe behind their channel and the laughably weak early Cold War Soviet navy, but the USSR had the capacity to do a far worse blitz than Germany ever did in the skies. 




RandomTwitterGuy said:


> and we have fought in every stupid fucking war you started for no reason and slaughtered thousands in your name for no personal gain. Iraq, Iran, Libya, Kosovo and so on. You asked and we killed for you, that would not have changed if you would stop acting like exceptional children over there in lardass'ia.
> 
> Then again what would a bunch of penis cutters know. Not only that you doing it because some fucking religious nut bag cornflakes maker said it would stop masturbation and you still do it because you are to fuckign stupid to stop.
> 
> Even the fucking Trump's Chosen People and goat fuckers have better reason, but hurdur America got to cut the penis because of cornflakes.



Damn, Europeans are actually expected to help their ally in it's excursions instead of just sit there for 75 years doing nothing while their ally does the bulk of the work. 

If your only big argument against the United States is "circumcision bad" instead of actual geopolitical points you might just be a retard.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Mar 20, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Keep simping for the European Union all you want, but Angela Merkel still isn't going to have sex with you, pseudo-intellectual Eurotrash faggot.
> 
> Seriously, you should visit the United States and see what Americans are actually like, instead of listening to woke Eurotrash media. You might like it here.
> 
> We don't arrest people for "hate speech" because they laughed at a mildly un-PC joke or dared to have unhappy thoughts about Islam and globalism.



I have visited the United States several times, and I have family in several parts of the US. The rest of your assumptions about me couldn't be more wrong.

You are visibly very upset by what I have said in this thread. My question to you is why? Why would you take criticism so personally if you genuinely believe that said criticism is misplaced?

I find it ironic that you bring up Islam, because the reaction I'm getting from you here is eerily similar to the one I see from Muslims when people mock or criticize their religion. They claim to have an unshakable faith, yet in reality, they are invariably shaken by even the tamest disagreement. I think you should consider why that might be.



The Last Stand said:


> I'm sure Europe is great, but take your xenophobia somewhere else. You sound like a jackass.



It's not xenophobic to offer legitimate criticisms of another country. I don't take it personally when people criticize the legitimately dysfunctional things about Europe, and I don't see what good getting upset would do. It's not constructive to placate yourself with illusions of national pride when your country is beset with problems.

I don't hate America. Though it may not have come across in this thread, I actually have great deal of affection for the place, probably in no small part because of the family ties I have there.

What I dislike about the United States is the arrogance which underpins much of it's prevailing ethos, and how this blinds so many Americans to the ways that their country could be better. There are plenty of Americans that I personally know and care about who would be demonstrably better off with many of the things which Europeans take for granted (like universal healthcare, paid sick leave, a stronger social safety net, etc), and a major barrier to these things coming to fruition in the United States is an egotistical resistance to them among many of it's citizens. I don't think it's bigoted to suggest that America can, and should, do better.



Iwasamwillbe said:


> I noticed your precise diction here. Saying "illegal immigrants" instead of "economic migrants from West Africa and 'Asian' countries", brought out as a result of open border policies, who make up more and more of the crime in Europe.



If we're talking about legal migration, the United States has more foreign-born citizens as a percentage of the total population than all but 6 European countries (there are 44 in total), and it has a higher crime rate than just about all of them.



Iwasamwillbe said:


> Yeah, so? America isn't as soft on criminals as the enlightened realm of Europe. You're acting as if people generally just get thrown in jail in America for no reason.



Americans get thrown in jail at a disproportionately higher rate because the Corrections Corporation of America has spent decades lobbying the government for more draconian sentences. It has nothing to do with the US having a stronger or more defensible approach towards crime; the US has one of the highest rates of recidivism in the developed world.



Iwasamwillbe said:


> K. So when we stop paying for your shit, don't come crying to us when Russia is buttfucking you, when you can no longer sustain all your social programs and big-brained socialized/universal healthcare without a massive increase in taxes (because US funding basically gave you a free ride on all of that), and when your welfare states finally collapse.



You obviously haven't looked at the figures, because the amount of money the US spends on European defense amounts to less than 0.2% of Europe's GDP. European countries could easily spend the money themselves, and I would personally welcome that.



ZeCommissar said:


> Shut up EuroNigger. If it wasn't for us you would either be speaking German, or more likely Russian after they got done kicking German ass. Do you think the soviets would have just stopped marching west if the US just shrugged it's shoulders and had 0 presence in Western Europe? Britbongs might be safe behind their channel and the laughably weak early Cold War Soviet navy, but the USSR had the capacity to do a far worse blitz than Germany ever did in the skies.



Without Lend-Lease, the Soviet Union would have been significantly weakened against Germany, and the Western alliance with Stalin would have made a lot less logistical sense. I don't think there is any strong evidence that the Soviet Union would have advanced into Western Europe. Stalin was mostly concerned with maintaining his stranglehold on power, not with advancing a global agenda. He was a cynical despot, not an idealist revolutionary.

As for Germany, a weakened USSR would have made an Eastern expansion much more fruitful than a war with Great Britain. Britain was still a major naval power at the time, and many people seem to forget that the Battle of Britain was being won before the US entered the war (look up the cancellation of Operation Sea Lion).


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 20, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> If we're talking about legal migration, the United States has more foreign-born citizens as a percentage of the total population than all but 6 European countries (there are 44 in total), and it has a higher crime rate than just about all of them.


Legal migration in the US is not anything like the open borders of Europe. Don't even start with that bullshit.

Considering the Rotherham scandal, I'm not too hot on trusting European crime rate reports either.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Americans get thrown in jail at a disproportionately higher rate because the Corrections Corporation of America has spent decades lobbying the government for more draconian sentences. It has nothing to do with the US having a stronger or more defensible approach towards crime; the US has one of the highest rates of recidivism in the developed world.


First, define "disproportionately higher rate" in this instance.

Second, provide proof that American "mass incarceration" is so great (supposedly), solely because of CoreCivic lobbying.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> You obviously haven't looked at the figures, because *the amount of money the US spends on European defense amounts to less than 0.2% of Europe's GDP*. European countries could easily spend the money themselves, and I would personally welcome that.


Bring up a source for that. Because that frankly sounds like an outright lie.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Americans get thrown in jail at a disproportionately higher rate because the Corrections Corporation of America has spent decades lobbying the government for more draconian sentences. It has nothing to do with the US having a stronger or more defensible approach towards crime; the US has one of the highest rates of recidivism in the developed world.


We have more incarcerations, and higher recidivism rates because we have more spics, and niggers.  



Which is a problem coming to a theater near you.  



Spoiler




















						Otago Muslim Association
					

Very interesting video. Only for Muslims. Please do not redistribute




					web.archive.org


----------



## wokelizard (Mar 20, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> We have more incarcerations, and higher recidivism rates because we have more spics, and niggas.
> View attachment 1196520


Maybe it's because black Americans tend to be poorer and have fewer opportunities. What are the crime rates, if you exclude perps earning below median income from the figures? You have more incarcerations because you have more poor people with nothing to lose, and they happen to be mainly non-white. Work on fixing that maybe.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 20, 2020)

wokelizard said:


> Maybe it's because black Americans tend to be poorer and have fewer opportunities. What are the crime rates, if you exclude perps earning below median income from the figures? You have more incarcerations because you have more poor people with nothing to lose, and they happen to be mainly non-white. Work on fixing that maybe.






Edit:
I don't really know why people try to make this retarded argument anyway.  Even the most broke motherfuckers in the US are more wealthy than most other nations' middle classes.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Mar 21, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> First, define "disproportionately higher rate" in this instance.



I shouldn't need to provide you with the definitions of "disproportionate", "higher", and "rate". I was paying you the courtesy of assuming that you already know what those words mean, and I am not using them any differently to the way that they are commonly understood.

The United States has more incarcerated citizens per capita than any other country on the planet. It should be in no way controversial to point this out.







Iwasamwillbe said:


> Second, provide proof that American "mass incarceration" is so great (supposedly), solely because of CoreCivic lobbying.



I'm not sure what kind of proof you would be willing to accept, but what we do know is that CoreCivic Inc, along with other private prison companies, has spent millions every year lobbying the government, and that lobbying has coincided with a rise in the number of incarcerations, as well as a lengthening of sentences. It's not difficult to put 2 and 2 together.

If you want a more direct admission, there's this: in a 10-K form, submitted to the US Securities and Exchange Commission, CoreCivic Inc had this to say:


> _"The demand for our facilities and services could be adversely affected by the relaxation of enforcement efforts, leniency in conviction or parole standards and sentencing practices or through the decriminalization of certain activities that are currently proscribed by our criminal laws. For instance, any changes with respect to drugs and controlled substances or illegal immigration could affect the number of persons arrested, convicted, and sentenced, thereby potentially reducing demand for correctional facilities to house them."_



The powerful incentives which drive mass incarceration in the US are pretty clear.



Iwasamwillbe said:


> Bring up a source for that. Because that frankly sounds like an outright lie.



Data from the International Institute for Strategic Studies (source):





US spending on European security amounted to $30.7 *billion* in 2017. Total EU GDP amounts to $18.8 *trillion*. If you work it out, that means that what the US spends on European defense accounts for less than 0.2% of EU GDP.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 21, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I shouldn't need to provide you with the definitions of "disproportionate", "higher", and "rate". I was paying you the courtesy of assuming that you already know what those words mean, and I am not using them any differently to the way that they are commonly understood.
> 
> The United States has more incarcerated citizens per capita than any other country on the planet. It should be in no way controversial to point this out.
> 
> ...



OK Eurotrash

@Hellbound Hellhound in all seriousness, I will give you credit where it is due on how fucked our prison system is, namely due to the American tradition of life without parole, and how some states have abolished parole or abolished the death penalty, while the states that do have the death penalty are too limited in their scope and capability to carry out sentences for capital crimes and the prison-industrial complex has way too much power.

I'll grant you that we are excessive in a lot of our prison sentencing thanks to private lobbyists, and I personally believe that life sentencing without parole is unconstitutional and a violation of the Eighth Amendment, but Europe fucks up by abolishing the death penalty in addition to abolishing the excessive sentences.

Really, I think the ideal system is a system that has the death penalty for those who are clinically incapable of reform or rehabilitation such as serial killers and child molesters, as well as major domestic terrorists and war criminals, but also does not have life sentencing or mandatory minimums for non-capital crimes, and does have a system of parole for non-capital crimes as well.

Just so we're clear, I only support the death penalty for serial killers, child molesters, and serial rapists, since the pathology of those crimes means that the offenders are incapable of reform and for violent terrorists who commit mass murder, since someone ideologically committed enough to go for the high score is also unlikely to reform at all.

Murder in other contexts should ideally get sentence of of so many years depending on the specific circumstances.

Premeditated murder would have a much higher sentence than manslaughter while mass murder, political terrorism, child molestation, or serial rape and serial murder would get you the death penalty automatically upon conviction.


----------



## Immutablederp (Mar 21, 2020)

Isn't Russia actively targeting the USA with opperations designed to enrage and divide its citizens? I blame Russia.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 21, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I shouldn't need to provide you with the definitions of "disproportionate", "higher", and "rate". I was paying you the courtesy of assuming that you already know what those words mean, and I am not using them any differently to the way that they are commonly understood.
> 
> The United States has more incarcerated citizens per capita than any other country on the planet. It should be in no way controversial to point this out.


That's not in any way out of the ordinary when you realize that the US has a higher population than the other countries listed, and correspondently more criminals and people who commit crimes.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I'm not sure what kind of proof you would be willing to accept, but what we do know is that CoreCivic Inc, along with other private prison companies, has spent millions every year lobbying the government, and that lobbying has coincided with a rise in the number of incarcerations, as well as a lengthening of sentences. It's not difficult to put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> If you want a more direct admission, there's this: in a 10-K form, submitted to the US Securities and Exchange Commission, CoreCivic Inc had this to say:
> The powerful incentives which drive mass incarceration in the US are pretty clear.


Okay. I asked if the "mass incarceration" was so bad _solely_ because of CoreCivic lobbying.

Even if CoreCivic and all such lobbying was the reason for mass-incarcerations, so-called "mass incarceration" is not inherently bad, and lobbying for such isn't either. This "mass incarceration" issue is far more nuanced than "lol American prison system bad", as @Syaoran Li's post should display.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Data from the International Institute for Strategic Studies (source):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is point where I realized this entire line of argument is disingenuous.

Comparing Country A's defense spending on Economic Bloc B, to Economic Bloc B's GDP, is not comparing apples and apples. It's comparing apples to dragonfruit.

A better comparison would be to compare the US's defense spending on Europe to Europe's defense spending on itself, or even the European countries individually, in which it becomes clear who is pulling more of their weight in proportion. And it isn't Europe.

After all:



> Defense expenditure is a highly sensitive topic in the region. President Donald Trump has repeatedly criticized NATO member countries in Europe *for not respecting a rule that says 2% of GDP (gross domestic product) should be spent on defense*.



And.



> At a NATO summit in 2017, Trump ramped up that pressure *by noting the U.S. had allocated more cash to defense than all the other NATO countries combined*.



And, frankly, given the UK's exit from the EU, and the fact that Europe's economy is ultimately built on foundations of sand, I expect the actual disparity in proportional defense spending between the US and Europe to be even greater.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> That's not in any way out of the ordinary when you realize that the US has a higher population, and correspondently more criminals and people who commit crimes.



Do you even know what per capita means?  What the fuck.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 21, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Do you even know what per capita means?  What the fuck.


I do know. And I provided an explanation for it. There are more criminals due to the greater population than most other countries, so more arrests/detentions/etc.

What, did I say something wrong?

Edit: I forgot to say that there were much culture considerations in the amount of criminals in America as well.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> I do know. And I provided an explanation for it. There are more criminals due to the greater population than most other countries, so more arrests/detentions/etc.



That makes absolutely no fucking sense and shows literally not understanding what per capita means.  The U.S. incarcerates more people per capita than any other country by far, and how the fuck higher population has anything to do with that is beyond me, as the U.S. population density is vastly lower.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 21, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> That makes absolutely no fucking sense and shows literally not understanding what per capita means.  The U.S. incarcerates more people per capita than any other country by far, and how the fuck higher population has anything to do with that is beyond me, as the U.S. population density is vastly lower.


Well I was thinking that the number of criminal elements in society naturally increases in tandem with its population, because more people, more criminals in turn. Also:


Iwasamwillbe said:


> Edit: I forgot to say that there were much culture considerations in the amount of criminals in America as well.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Well I was thinking that the number of criminal elements in society naturally increases in tandem with its population, because more people, more criminals in turn. Also:



How the fuck does it cause them to increase PER CAPITA?


----------



## Lurkio (Mar 21, 2020)

You know, America can suck at times, but fuck, Europe ain't no prize either and anyone who legitimately acts superior to another person simply because they're from another country is a colossal faggot and should be treated like such.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 21, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> How the fuck does it cause them to increase PER CAPITA?


If there is a group of 1000000 people, and 5% of them are criminals, and all criminals get locked up, then 50000 people get incarcerated.

If there is a group of 5000000 people, and only 3.5% of them are criminals, and all criminals get locked up, then despite the lower relative proportion of criminality, that would still be 175000 people becoming incarcerated.

That was the general principle behind my argument. *Especially since terms like "per capita" (which means "per individual") are meaningless in this context*.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> If there is a group of 1000000 people, and 5% of them are criminals, and all criminals get locked up, then 50000 people get incarcerated.
> 
> If there is a group of 5000000 people, and only 3.5% of them are criminals, and all criminals get locked up, then despite the lower relative proportion of criminality, that would still be 175000 people becoming incarcerated.
> 
> That was the general principle behind my argument. *Especially since terms like "per capita" (which means "per individual") are meaningless in this context*.



No they fucking aren't.  And the chart specifically said per 100,000.

Per capita, by percentage, the U.S. locks up vastly more people than any other country, even runners-up like Russia. 






If you are an American, you are vastly more likely to be incarcerated than anywhere else in the world.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Mar 21, 2020)

I so wanna get into this little shitting competition. I'm so done with the mind fuckingly blatant passive aggression Euros have to America. Like, even with my shitty Euro friends I have to hear about how much worse America is then their shitty countries? Even when they're from the fucking UK or Dutch?

Ya sure, I wanna get in this pissing contest, I've been waiting to blow off some steam. For how good and nice Euros are, you guys sure love to show that off as passive aggressively as you can, which makes no sense. Even this fucking thread is "Why do you Euros hate America so much you have to wank off on the internet about it?" and the sheer belligerence to any idea that you might be fucking annoying rather than try and answer it like how you say you are.
Pity? Please, your pity is to shitty immigrants that came to leech off you.
The fucking EU and the countries within it have done the absolute fucking worst to freedom of speech on the internet and the most you can say is "guns bad" or "you're all stupid, why don't you live like us?"
Oh and please, go fuck off with 9/11 jokes, every country in Europe has been hilariously fucked up and over worse than the US ever has. Euros can't even make funny jokes about it, we meme that shit better.

I am winning my top hat. Just so I can blow more steam out it!


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 21, 2020)

And now this thread has become a debate about mass-incarceration.


AnOminous said:


> No they fucking aren't. And the chart specifically said per 100,000.


So it's not a "per capita" chart then. It's a "per 100000 people" chart. Misusing terms like you just were makes them meaningless.

Beyond the semantics of this argument:


AnOminous said:


> Per capita, by percentage, the U.S. locks up vastly more people than any other country, even runners-up like Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already provided an explanation for why this was the case. But let me retell it in concise form.

The US population being higher than all of the other countries in that graphic, combined with various elements of its culture (like inner city ghetto culture), creates far more criminality in proportion to population size than in any European country (although Europe may be closing the gap fast with certain policies), which creates far more criminals, which means far more people get arrested. While private prison system lobbyists do play a factor, the most important part is the sheer amount of the greater American population that engages in criminal behavior. Private prisons wouldn't have become so profitable in the first place without major criminal elements in the American population. Or maybe it's more of a chicken-and-egg thing of self-reinforcing cycles.

I see the graph of "incarceration rates per 100000" of being indicative of "amount of (caught and/or punished) criminals per 100000" (if the incarceration rate graph is accurate to begin with) not necessarily as proof of some super-repressive American prison industrial complex.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 22, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> And now this thread has become a debate about mass-incarceration.
> 
> So it's not a "per capita" chart then. It's a "per 100000 people" chart. Misusing terms like you just were makes them meaningless.



You have no fucking clue what you're talking about.  The "capita" in "per capita" is fucking plural, it means "heads."  While it often is used to refer to by per single individual measurements, this is technically incorrect and that would be per CAPUT.  But only an absolutely autistic lunatic would ever not understand something because of that.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 22, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You have no fucking clue what you're talking about.  The "capita" in "per capita" is fucking plural, it means "heads."  While it often is used to refer to by per single individual measurements, this is technically incorrect and that would be per CAPUT.  But only an absolutely autistic lunatic would ever not understand something because of that.


The "technically correct" usage of the term per capita has no bearing here, because nobody uses or defines it in the "technically correct" manner, but in the "per individual person" manner.

You're getting yourself worked up over literal semantics right now.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 22, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> The "technically correct" usage of the term per capita has no bearing here, because nobody uses or defines it in the "technically correct" manner, but in the "per individual person" manner.
> 
> You're getting yourself worked up over literal semantics right now.



You're being deliberately obtuse.  Fuck off.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 22, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> And now this thread has become a debate about mass-incarceration.
> 
> So it's not a "per capita" chart then. It's a "per 100000 people" chart. Misusing terms like you just were makes them meaningless.
> 
> ...


People also forget that dark-figure crime numbers in some countries are likely to be absolutely massive, and that many countries use fines, restrictions, corporal punishments, or even slavery as their primary method's of punishments.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 22, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You're being deliberately obtuse.  Fuck off.


No, I will not, because I'm not being "deliberately obtuse" and this is my own thread that I made. If you don't like the way it's going, then _you_ can leave, since nobody forced you to post in it in the first place.

This thread has gotten so derailed, by Yahuwah.


----------



## byuu (Mar 22, 2020)

I didn't hate Americans before.
But I do now after reading this thread.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 22, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> I didn't hate Americans before.
> But I do now after reading this thread.


This is just a phase that you're going through. It'll pass.


----------



## Turnip_Head (Mar 22, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> And now this thread has become a debate about mass-incarceration.
> 
> So it's not a "per capita" chart then. It's a "per 100000 people" chart. Misusing terms like you just were makes them meaningless.
> 
> ...


So tl;dr you’re saying that the prison system is fair, but Americans have just have a high population of criminals.
So using incarceration per capita as proof for a “corrupt” prison system is disingenuous. Since not all countries populations are the same, in number or culture.

There, much less autistic.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 22, 2020)

Turnip_Head said:


> So tl;dr you’re saying that the prison system is fair, but Americans have just have a high population of criminals.
> So using incarceration per capita as proof for a “corrupt” prison system is disingenuous. Since not all countries populations are the same, in number or culture.
> 
> There, easy.


That was my point, yes.


----------



## Foghot (Mar 22, 2020)

OP: Why do globalists hate america? Discuss.

Amercians: 'Cause we own.

Euro: lmao shart in mart

'muricans:


----------



## Lurkio (Mar 22, 2020)

Foghot said:


> OP: Why do globalists hate america? Discuss.
> 
> Amercians: 'Cause we own.
> 
> ...



HEY!  We Americans go bigger and harder at everything then any other country in the world, and you can bet your ass that includes makin retards of ourselves on the internet.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 22, 2020)

C'mon, Europe! You used to be cool and with it! What happened?

Oh, right....that whole World War I thing.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Mar 23, 2020)

RandomTwitterGuy said:


> We don't hate you. We pity you.


Dude, the other half of Europe would be a shithole if it wasn't for America, or am I to suppose to believe that Western Europeans themselves could have beaten the Soviet Union? 
Writing as an Eastern European.


----------



## Profilmenn (Mar 24, 2020)

RandomTwitterGuy said:


> and we have fought in every stupid fucking war you started for no reason and slaughtered thousands in your name for no personal gain


*ahem*
*WORLD WAR TWO*








Hellbound Hellhound said:


> and a major barrier to these things coming to fruition in the United States is an egotistical resistance to them among many of it's citizens. I don't think it's bigoted to suggest that America can, and should, do better.



I don't want your Eurofag socialism and I don't consider it to be a good system. Disliking your massive social programs isn't egotistical. In fact it seems pretty egotistical of you to assume that we're simply morons who don't understand the glory of Eurotrash government.

I would really love for the USA to stop caring about Europe and leave NATO. These countries started the two deadliest wars in human history and I'm expected to believe they can't fucking defend themselves?


----------



## Mad Asshatter (Mar 25, 2020)

Getting back to the original topic of the OP...

America is expected to solve the world's problems. Far-Left Liberals love 'brown people,' so they want America to be the nanny country and be open borders, give them free stuff, and excuse bad behavior because they are 'brown.' Fuck helping them improve their own country, fuck expecting them to abide by national laws of a sovereign country, and double, triple and quadruple fuck the _legal immigrants_ _from that country _who spent years, money, and effort to do the right thing, yet they don't get given an ear to say their piece against these freeloaders.


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 25, 2020)

OP asks  why.
My own pet  conspiracy theory is because of  that poem by  Emma Lazarus on the Statue of Liberty.  You know the one. She wasn't interested in brown people, though. (They were off taking care of themselves somewhere at that time.)  She was helping the Russian J e w s  who wanted to come to America.
And then there's the Open Immigration Act of 1965. Check that out for more J E W I S H  shenanigans, you goyim and shkutz.

dammit Null.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 1, 2020)

Profilmenn said:


> I don't want your Eurofag socialism and I don't consider it to be a good system. Disliking your massive social programs isn't egotistical. In fact it seems pretty egotistical of you to assume that we're simply morons who don't understand the glory of Eurotrash government.



You might be forced to reexamine this claim when the ineffectiveness of your patchwork healthcare system to deal with the coronavirus pandemic causes millions of your fellow countrymen to needlessly suffer.

I've already brought up the fact that Europe has lower levels of incarceration but still manages to have lower levels of criminality and recidivism than the United States, but the European argument on healthcare is even stronger.

Every European country spends less per capita than the US does on healthcare, and yet, we manage to have healthcare systems that are both coordinated to maximize public health, and free at the point of use. How is that not a measurably better system in your estimation?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 8, 2020)

Well since this is apparently a US vs Europe thread now:

Didn't we literally break away from European rule? Like literally fight a war so we didn't have to have some Eurofag king telling us how to behave?


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Well since this is apparently a US vs Europe thread now:
> 
> Didn't we literally break away from European rule? Like literally fight a war so we didn't have to have some Eurofag king telling us how to behave?



The 13 colonies rebelled, because the people living there weren't treated as british citizens, but people lesser than those of the British isles.
Also, the rebels would have been crushed without Louis XVI's support.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Apr 26, 2020)

because america was/is/will be a nation built on christian principles of love and charity.

americans might not be christian but the foundation is there. 

you see it in europe too.


----------



## Pampered Degenerate (Apr 26, 2020)

The reality is that all Western nations are being fucked by globohomo faggots in truly remarkably similar ways, and instead of discussing the hows and whys of it, and what to do about it, we point fingers at each other getting buttfucked and say "hey at least I'm not that guy". It's fucking dumb.


----------



## jorgoth (Apr 28, 2020)

Bierce Ambrose in The Devil's Dictionary defined a Christian as somebody who thinks the spiritual teachings of Christ are very well suited to the spiritual needs of his neighbor. In a more general sense, I take this to mean that Christians are very keen on having their neighbors be Christ-like (Self sacrificing, generous, open, etc.) while being reluctant to have these attitudes themselves. One can easily apply this thinking to the behavior of the "international community" and to leftists in general. In fact this kind of thinking seems inherent to Judeo-Christian culture.

The only difference between (((the Skaven))) and Christians on this point is that (((the Skaven))) are more direct, and more self-aware, in promoting this kind of thinking. (Give me victim bux goy vs. You should give more to the community)


----------



## Dyn (Feb 10, 2021)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> That's not in any way out of the ordinary when you realize that the US has a higher population than the other countries listed, and correspondently more criminals and people who commit crimes.





AnOminous said:


> Do you even know what per capita means?  What the fuck.


Another reason America is the greatest country in the world is because the American education system is second-to-none.


----------

